# Gravel stuck behind nasal flap



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

The tiny peice of gravel has been stuck in its nasel for over two weeks now.
He's still feeding ok and has good colour, should this be something to worry about or will it eventually fall out?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If this were my fish, I would put on some REALLY heavyduty gloves, take him out of the tank, and secure him with a towel on the floor. Then just take some tweezers and pull it out. It should be pretty easy if he doesn't struggle too much.








~Taylor~


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

bigredbellyfellor said:


> The tiny peice of gravel has been stuck in its nasel for over two weeks now.
> He's still feeding ok and has good colour, should this be something to worry about or will it eventually fall out?
> [snapback]1123299[/snapback]​


Not the answer i was looking for.







Guess i'm just gonna have to deal with it. Cheers


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

I woudl put him on a tranquilizer drug first, then net him and hold him down with rubber gloves, make sure he is on a flat slippery surface, do not use a towel or put him on the carpet as it will take away his slime protective coating


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> If this were my fish, I would put on some REALLY heavyduty gloves, take him out of the tank, and secure him with a towel on the floor. Then just take some tweezers and pull it out. It should be pretty easy if he doesn't struggle too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do what taylor said


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> I woudl put him on a tranquilizer drug first, then net him and hold him down with rubber gloves, make sure he is on a flat slippery surface, do not use a towel or put him on the carpet as it will take away his slime protective coating
> [snapback]1123547[/snapback]​


I was thinking about that later on, but I'm sure a tranquilizer wouldn't be much better for him. I'm sure a tranquilizer could have some pretty nasty side effects.







Therefore, I still stick with my orignial plan, unless anybody has a different plan thats better than the ones suggested. There is probably a better way to do it, it is just too late for me to think, and my fingers are missing the keys.








~Taylor~


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

honostly , if the fish is acting healthy, he will probually be alright.

You could take him out, but a "tranqulizer" is not nesesary...Obviously this would require patience and caution to remove the piece.If you think you could net him easy, it may not be a bad idea.

Personally I would take him out if it has been 2 weeks, I would do it on my next water change, when the water level is slightly lower, to give me the advantage to remove him.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hahahahah, omg, that is so funny, sorry, don't mean to laugh, but omg that's funny. Like the guy who went to the doc b/c he had a pain in his ear and it was a seed that had sprouted...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I would take him out and do as Taylor said and as daaaaaan said put him on a slippery surface but don't try anything with tranquilizers. Be sure to hold his head down so that when you are trying to get it out he doesn't flinch and you end up accidentally pushing it in further. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

Good luck


----------

